# Looking For Lease Jasper or Putnam



## charlie112 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi - I am heading up a search for a hunting lease for 05/06 season.  Looking for a Quality Deer Management Club, with electric and water hookups.  I have 4 possible members looking a minimum of 500 acres.  In Putnam or Jasper County.

The ideal lease would also have good turkey hunting and a bass pond.

thanks.


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Ideal?*



			
				charlie112 said:
			
		

> The ideal lease would also have good turkey hunting and a bass pond.
> 
> thanks.




  and Hooters girls cooking a full breakfast and lunch  

Good luck Charlie,let me in on it toowhen you find it,I'm looking in the same area


----------



## charlie112 (Jan 24, 2005)

*ideal*

the hooters girls would be a great addition and perhaps a hot-tub maybe a brewery too!!  i can dream can't I?


----------



## charlie112 (Jan 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 25, 2005)

*Hunt Land*

I have a lead on some land in north Jasper county, we currently have 300 acres off HWY 11 and are looking for some more. The owner of our land owns several tracks in Jasper and he is working on finding us another track or 2. I let you know if I have any leads.
David


----------



## charlie112 (Jan 27, 2005)

Still looking for a lease/club.


----------



## SGaither (Jan 27, 2005)

Charlie112,
If you're able to find a lease in that area that has more openings than you requested would you mind passing on the info?  I wouldn't mind getting in on that.  I'll do the same.  Thanks.

SGaither


----------



## charlie112 (Jan 28, 2005)

no problem


----------



## charlie112 (Jan 31, 2005)

still looking for that lease!!!


----------



## charlie112 (Feb 1, 2005)

Still looking for that great lease


----------



## charlie112 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lease*

still looking


----------

